# Giustizia ,per una volta, giusta



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2009)

_21/3/2009_
*Gb, giudici:"Stop a cure a bambino"*

*Spina staccata contro volontà genitori*

_In Gran Bretagna un tribunale ha autorizzato i medici, contro la volontà dei genitori, a staccare la spina a un bimbo di nove mesi gravemente malato. L'Alta corte di giustizia di Londra ha respinto l'appello della coppia. Il bambino, morto poco dopo, era affetto da un rarissimo disturbo che ha danneggiato il cervello e compromesso la capacità respiratoria. I medici erano convinti che il piccolo non avesse alcuna possibilità di recupero._
_I genitori chiedevano di sospendere l'autorizzazione a interrompere la ventilazione del figlio. Il padre e la madre, raccontano fonti vicino alla famiglia, "distrutti" dal verdetto, non hanno potuto fare più nulla per fermare i dottori, per i quali il bimbo sta soffrendo terribilmente". 

La coppia, di cui non è stata rivelata l'identità, ha pensato solo "a godere di ogni singolo minuto" rimasto con il loro "splendido e adorato ragazzo". Che ha smesso di respirare poco dopo l'interruzione della terapia._


Qui è sintetizzata ma leggevo sul corriere della sera che il bimbo soffriva tantissmo (ammissione anche da parte dei genitori) e non sarebbe mai guarito.

Io trovo che abbiano fatto benissimo i giudici a far staccare tutto e che i genitori si siano dimostrati di un egoismo ripugnante.
Non sarebbe guarito e avrebbe continuato a soffire e a non vivere una vita normale.
Di cos'altro avevano bisogno per un atto misericordioso??
disgustoso.


----------



## Old reale (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _21/3/2009_
> *Gb, giudici:"Stop a cure a bambino"*
> 
> *Spina staccata contro volontà genitori*
> ...


 difficile decisione, ma se una serie di dottori mi dicesse che per mia figlia non ci sono possibilità di recupero e che soffrisse terribilmente avrei pochi dubbi e mi attaccherei il più possibile ai ricordi...concordo, se è come è scritto nell'articolo, è disgustoso...


----------



## Old Becco (23 Marzo 2009)

In America la settimana scorsa è stata staccata la spina ad un attrice che era entrata in coma irreversibile dopo un incidente di sci. Nessuno ha fatto polemiche ne dato giudizi. I famigliari e i medici hanno concordato che era la cosa giusta.
Io sono d'accordo con queste scelte...... ma non chiedetemi di essere la persona che stacca la spina.
Becco


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _21/3/2009_
> *Gb, giudici:"Stop a cure a bambino"*
> 
> *Spina staccata contro volontà genitori*
> ...


Totalmente d'accordo, quando ho sentito la notizia ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Marzo 2009)

A volte si diventa tremendamente egoisti per amore. Il bambino soffriva e non avrebbe mai recuperato....cos'altro restava da fare? Prolungare a dismisura la sua agonia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A volte si diventa tremendamente egoisti per amore. Il bambino soffriva e non avrebbe mai recuperato....cos'altro restava da fare? Prolungare a dismisura la sua agonia?


arrendersi davanti a certe realtà non è facile.
ancora meno lo è per un genitore. ancora meno se il figlio ha 9 mesi. 
credo che la disperazione porti a perdere lucidità. semplicemente. e atrocemente.


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arrendersi davanti a certe realtà non è facile.
> ancora meno lo è per un genitore. ancora meno se il figlio ha 9 mesi.
> credo che la disperazione porti a perdere lucidità. semplicemente. e atrocemente.


concordo


----------



## Old Confù (23 Marzo 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> In America la settimana scorsa è stata staccata la spina ad un attrice che era entrata in coma irreversibile dopo un incidente di sci. Nessuno ha fatto polemiche ne dato giudizi. I famigliari e i medici hanno concordato che era la cosa giusta.
> Io sono d'accordo con queste scelte...... ma non chiedetemi di essere la persona che stacca la spina.
> Becco



Se non sbaglio era la moglie di Leam Neason, hanno mostrato le immagini di lui, distrutto, subito dopo l'ospedale!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio era la moglie di Leam Neason, hanno mostrato le immagini di lui, distrutto, subito dopo l'ospedale!!!!


 ...e figlia della meravigliosa Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Però esistono diversi gradi di coma e lo stato vegetativo non è lo stesso di coma irreversibile.
Avevo seguito una conferenza sul concetto di morte nel tempo e come si era modificato con l'invezione delle tecniche di rianimazione.
Un tempo la morte era segnalata dall'interruzione del battitto cardiaco, ora teoricamente si può mantenere il cuore battente per un tempo molto lungo anche in presenza di danni cerebrali che pregiudicano ogni possibilità di vita.
Pertanto è stato stabilito che sia la morte cerebrale a segnare il passaggio tra la vita e la morte.
Qui sorge il problema della sicurezza dell'irreversibilità dello stato di coma e dell'assenza totale di segnali cerebrali.
Anche quando si parla di espianto di organi molti di noi hanno il dubbio di potersi veder espiantati degli organi, con conseguente morte indotta da questo intervento, in presenza della possibilità di ripresa di coscienza.
Insomma non è semplice, da una notizia di cronaca, talvolta riportata da giornalisti che confondono un tipo di coma con un altro capire in quali condizioni è stato deciso di interrompere la rianimazione.
Probabilmente in entramb i casi sarebbe stata interrotta anche in Italia.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però esistono diversi gradi di coma e lo stato vegetativo non è lo stesso di coma irreversibile.
> Avevo seguito una conferenza sul concetto di morte nel tempo e come si era modificato con l'invezione delle tecniche di rianimazione.
> Un tempo la morte era segnalata dall'interruzione del battitto cardiaco, ora teoricamente si può mantenere il cuore battente per un tempo molto lungo anche in presenza di danni cerebrali che pregiudicano ogni possibilità di vita.
> Pertanto è stato stabilito che sia la morte cerebrale a segnare il passaggio tra la vita e la morte.
> ...


 Mi colpisce ed inquieta il fatto che l'espianto di organi venga fatto sotto anestesia...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi colpisce ed inquieta il fatto che l'espianto di organi venga fatto sotto anestesia...


per quel che ne so io l'espianto lo fanno ad avvenuta e certa  morte cerebrale e non "fisica".
Quindi in realtà tu puoi essere ancora "fisicamente vivo"


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quel che ne so io l'espianto lo fanno ad avvenuta e certa morte cerebrale e non "fisica".
> Quindi in realtà tu *puo*i essere ancora "fisicamente vivo"


Non puoi, devi. Non potresti mai espiantare organi da un corpo morto. Il cuore batte e la respirazione è assisitita. Per questo si fa un'anestesia, per quanto leggera.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non puoi, devi. Non potresti mai espiantare organi da un corpo morto. Il cuore batte e la respirazione è assisitita. Per questo si fa un'anestesia, per quanto leggera.


e allora che cosa t'inquieta??


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora che cosa t'inquieta??


 La necessità dell'anestesia. Se c'è uno stato di morte cerebrale, a che prò?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La necessità dell'anestesia. Se c'è uno stato di morte cerebrale, a che prò?


forse perchè così come non si sa con certezza se si esce dal coma non si può sapere se mentre ti stanno espiantando organi non avvenga un risveglio.
il fulcro del discorso è che di certezze non ne hanno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La necessità dell'anestesia. Se c'è uno stato di morte cerebrale, a che prò?


 Per evitare reazioni del sistema simpatico (in funzione in quei casi se no non sarebbero, come già detto, espiantabili gli organi) che comporta movimenti involontari cre pregiudicherebbero l''intervento di espianto.


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per evitare reazioni del sistema simpatico (in funzione in quei casi se no non sarebbero, come già detto, espiantabili gli organi) che comporta movimenti involontari cre pregiudicherebbero l''intervento di espianto.


Hai ragione ma vorrei che non esistessero queste informazioni: 

"Dr. David W. Evans, FeIIow Commoner of Queens’ College Cambridge, cardiologo dimessosi dal Papworth Hospital per opposizione alla morte cerebrale, afferma: “Non c’è modo di accertare una vera morte cerebrale prima della cessazione della circolazione sanguigna. C’è una grande differenza tra essere veramente morto ed essere dichiarato clinicamente in morte cerebrale”. 
(Audizione Parlamento Italiano ‘92) 

Ricercatori dell’Harvard University affermano già dal 1992, che non è possibile accertare la cessazione irreversibile di tutte le funzioni del cervello con i mezzi clinico-strumentali attuali. [Critical Care Medicine-voI. 20, n0 12, 1992, Harvard Medical School, Boston, Rethinking Brain Death (Ripensamento sulla morte cerebrale). 

Il Presidente dell’Associazione internazionale di Bioetica, Peter Singer, al congresso di Cuba (1996), in merito alla riluttanza a donare organi, ha affermato: “La gente ha abbastanza buon senso da capire che i "morti cerebrali" non sono veramente morti...la morte cerebrale non è altro che una comoda finzione. Fu proposta e accettata perché rendeva possibile il procacciamento di organi”. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
ed ancora....






*PARIGI *- Il suo corpo era già steso sul lettino della sala operatoria, pronto per donare nuova vita ad altre persone, grazie all'espianto degli organi. Ma quando l'operazione stava per cominciare, la sorpresa dei chirurghi: l'uomo è ancora vivo, respira e reagisce agli stimoli dolorosi. 

Il protagonista è un francese di 45 anni, che aveva avuto un infarto al miocardio all'inizio del 2008, mentre si trovava in una strada della capitale. I medici dell'ambulanza avevano tentato di rianimarlo sul posto, senza successo, decidendo poi di trasportarlo al vicino ospedale di Pitié-Salpêtrière, attrezzato per praticare una dilatazione delle coronarie. Durante il tragitto, nonostante i ripetuti tentativi, il cuore non aveva ripreso a battere. Una volta in ospedale il verdetto: non c'è più niente da fare. 

L'uomo era diventato, un'ora e mezza dopo l'arresto cardiaco, un potenziale donatore di organi "a cuore fermo", non cerebralmente morto ma non più rianimabile. Il seguito della vicenda, scoperta dal quotidiano _Le Monde_, si legge in un rapporto ufficiale di un gruppo di lavoro dell'Assistenza pubblica parigina, costituito per occuparsi dei dilemmi etici di questo tipo di interventi. Il paziente presenta "segni di respirazione spontanea, reattività pupillare e un inizio di reazione alla stimolazione dolorosa". In altre parole è vivo. "Dopo molte settimane in cui le condizioni dell'uomo sono rimaste gravi - si legge sempre nel rapporto - l'uomo adesso parla e cammina". Anche se "i dettagli sul suo stato neurologico non sono noti". Come del resto non è chiaro se sia stato messo al corrente del tentativo di espianto. Nelle conclusioni del documento, si sottolinea che il caso, anche se eccezionale, mostra "quante domande rimangano nel campo della rianimazione". 


Le implicazioni etiche sollevate dalla vicenda hanno investito la tecnica dell'espianto "a cuore fermo", una pratica consentita in Francia dall'inizio del 2007, non utilizzata in Italia. Questo metodo è ispirato ai risultati ottenuti in altri paesi come Usa, Spagna e Gran Bretagna. Nella sua fase sperimentale, l'adozione di questa tecnica ha permesso una sessantina di trapianti che altrimenti non sarebbero stati possibili, ma adesso torna a fare discutere. 

(_10 giugno 2008_) 
------------------------------------------------------------

Io vorrei essere rassicurata in modo CERTO!!!
Bruja


----------

